# Beretta Nano 8 Round Mag.



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Thought I'd give some peeps a look at the new Extended magazine for the Beretta Nano. At first I thought it was gonna be hideous. I will be the first to say I was wrong. I thought it would be too long and awkward. It isn't at all. It feels great in my hand and hides better than I thought it would on a guy my size. 5'8" 145lbs. Sure, I do need to wear it canted a bit to hide it. But it is concealable. Can't wait to get it out to the range.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I hate you.. just kidding.. I have been trying to get them and they are always sold out.. did it come with your pistol? Did you slide come that way or did you have it done?


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

No. I got this one separate. You have to constantly watch the site. It sucks. When the email notifications go out that they are in stock, it's too late because peeps buy them out. It's only two rounds extra. Not unite sure what all the craze is. Lol. The slide I sent to Robar Home. It's their NP3 plus finish. But then I lightly polished it.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Atticaz said:


> Thought I'd give some peeps a look at the new Extended magazine for the Beretta Nano. At first I thought it was gonna be hideous. I will be the first to say I was wrong. . .


Looking good !
I'm partial to Berettas, but I had already bought a First Edition SIG P290 when they first hit the market.
I scored two eight round mags from SIG to go with six round mag that came with the gun. I had to wait a long time.
I carry with an eight rounder, because I like getting my pinky on the grip.

The Nano looks really good. Like I really "need" another CCW gun to add to my collection. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since it's the grip area of a pistol that's the most difficult to conceal, I'm not sure that I understand why you've done this.
A longer barrel can just be shoved deeper into your pants. But a longer grip will "print" when you bend. And you can't hide this gun in a pants pocket any more, either.

So now you have a very-short-barrelled pistol, that's very difficult to shoot accurately and well, with a really long, hard-to-hide grip. Why?
You could've bought a pistol with a longer barrel and a standard-length grip, which would've been much easier to shoot accurately and effectively. And it would've concealed just about as well.

I just don't get it.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

I am carrying my PX4 compact now with no printing and it is much bigger than the Nano.. even with the extended grip. I would think that if you cant the pistol slightly that there should be no printing issues. I am looking for the extension for shoot-ability reason.. I need to test it out.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Since it's the grip area of a pistol that's the most difficult to conceal, I'm not sure that I understand why you've done this.
> A longer barrel can just be shoved deeper into your pants. But a longer grip will "print" when you bend. And you can't hide this gun in a pants pocket any more, either.
> 
> So now you have a very-short-barrelled pistol, that's very difficult to shoot accurately and well, with a really long, hard-to-hide grip. Why?
> ...


Hi Steve, you have valid points. Except, I am not concealing the gun in a pocket, or in a "normal" IWD or OWB holster.

I've found the method I like best is a DeSantis small "generic" pouch. I'm right-handed. Worn outside on my left-side belt.
So it is cross-draw. Works well sitting in the car too, unlike IWB or OWB right-side. It "looks" like a large sun-glasses pouch.
It's not nearly as big as a "regular" fanny pack. I've never had a police officer or civilian "alert" on it holding a gun.

Here's the P290 with the "factory" six round mag. And the two eight round mags I bought "later".
As you said, both the barrel and the grip are quite short. And, I can't get my pinkie on the grip.









Below is the gun with an eight round mag. Because of the geometry of the pouch and the gun,
the gun fits well with the muzzle down, and the "hammer end" up with the bottom of the grip down.
Think of it as a "triangle", where the grip is easily grasped when you put your hand in the pouch.

And, there is room in the pouch for the six round mag also. If the barrel was longer, then a "gun"
would not fit with the grip "up" for easy grasp. Even with a short grip.

I hope this makes sense on why I'm willing to go with a short-barrel 9mm in order to get the
longer grip, and a 8+1 capacity instead of a longer barrel and 6+1 capacity. I find when practicing
I do somewhat better with the "short barrel, long grip" than with the same barrel length, short grip.
As always, I enjoy and value your opinions. Peace ! Dan. :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, *Dan*. I understand your very clear explanation.

Truth is, my remarks were aimed more at *Atticaz* than at you, since I already know that you are knowledgeable about guns and concealed carry.


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Powhatan said:


> I hate you.. just kidding.. I have been trying to get them and they are always sold out.. did it come with your pistol? Did you slide come that way or did you have it done?


They have them on the site right now.. I did not get the email from them.. I just thought I would check in. Deprecated Browser Error

I bought two.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

8 Round Mags are "IN STOCK!!"

Click here: BerettaUSA 8 Round Magazine Link


----------



## Powhatan (Apr 11, 2012)

Atticaz said:


> 8 Round Mags are "IN STOCK!!"
> 
> Click here: BerettaUSA 8 Round Magazine Link


Ordered 2 on Thursday morning and got them Friday afternoon... shot the Nano on Saturday..the extended mags help a lot and don't print when I carry the gun... YAY..


----------



## exdetsgt (Jun 4, 2011)

SteveM1911A1, I'm sorta with you on this one. As an ex LEO and long-time concealed carry guy, I am quite sensitive to printing. For example, I just picked up a Smith&Wesson J-frame Model 36-1. I have been a Chiefs Special carrier for several decades, but I had never seen an M36 with a 3" barrel and a square butt. Most are 2" and round butt. The 3" barrel vastly improves the accuracy, so I decided to keep it, maybe doll it up a bit. I ordered a 3-finger rosewood set of grips for it. They arrived and were beautiful; however, they were longer and bulkier and printed noticeably. So I removed them and re-installed the original grips, adding a Tyler-T adapter.

It's now easier to conceal, but my Beretta Nano absolutely disappears in an OWB pancake holster. No contest, although the M36-1 resides in a Bianchi Black Widow Thumb Snap, one of the best holster ever made for a J-frame. That said, both conceal well, and I have no plans to purchase an 8 round magazine for my Nano.


----------



## schyfy (Mar 31, 2013)

I got mine today from a brand new gun store/range that opened up.. They had about 20 in stock.. i should of bought more than one but I dont really need more than one and im not the type to price gouge online with them either.. 

The gun range is pretty awerome.. its called nexus shooting range.. its the most high tech range i have ever been too..


----------

